# Discussion Forums



## longknife (Aug 21, 2018)

I need some help.

For several years, I've been a regular contributor to The Politics Forum @ The Politics Forums

Suddenly, the format has been changed and, no matter which of 4 browsers I use, it's nearly impossible to read or post on.

So, I'm looking for another forum similar to that and USMB.

Any and all suggestions welcome.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 21, 2018)

I had that happen to me about a year ago.

Come to find out that my Apple computer needed to be updated to the latest version of software.

Had it installed and everything went back to normal.  ....


----------



## waltky (Aug 21, 2018)

Try Opera browser.


----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2018)

waltky said:


> Try Opera browser.



I've tried Opera, Firefox. Chrome, and Edge. All the same. Even updated Firefox and checked to ensure I have the latest version of MS-10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2018)

longknife said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> > Try Opera browser.
> ...


It's not your browser or your computer, it's the site.


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)

*Nobody has another discussion forum to recommend?*


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 23, 2018)

I've found Stormfront.org to have some interesting discussions.  ....


----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> I've found Stormfront.org to have some interesting discussions.  ....



You're kidding? Right.
*A white racists platform!*


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 24, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> I've found Stormfront.org to have some interesting discussions.  ....


Interesting is a gentile euphemism in that case..........


----------



## EverCurious (Aug 25, 2018)

Try Brave.  It's the only browser I can get to work right on USMB.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 27, 2018)

It may have to do with your preferences within your profile on the site.
I have seen this happen before, what happens is they update the forums software and a few old "skins" or color changes the user has made no longer work. 
So your screen looks weird or doesn't work at all.


----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> It may have to do with your preferences within your profile on the site.
> I have seen this happen before, what happens is they update the forums software and a few old "skins" or color changes the user has made no longer work.
> So your screen looks weird or doesn't work at all.



I just wish I could fix it and their Admin isn't returning my messages.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 27, 2018)

longknife said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > It may have to do with your preferences within your profile on the site.
> ...



Try to login, go to your profile and somewhere there should be a choice to "Reset to Default"... if you can do that, I bet $50 that solves it.


----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Thanks. Searched everywhere with no luck.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 7, 2019)

longknife said:


> I need some help.
> 
> For several years, I've been a regular contributor to The Politics Forum @ The Politics Forums
> 
> ...



I just went to your link via Slimjet and Mypal browsers on XP Pro...without problem. Never tried to join, as I have enough forums to deal with. Could the forum be blocking you?


----------



## longknife (Jul 9, 2019)

Tinhatter said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I need some help.
> ...



Right now, I have enough to keep me busy with USMB and The Politics Forum.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2019)

Tinhatter said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I need some help.
> ...


Slimjet and Mypal appear to be common themes in much of your posting........  Registered partner?


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 10, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Tinhatter said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




When someone asks about browsers for Win XP, there are limited options....that is, there are limited options that actually work. I went through at least ten, probably more. The 'popular' ones are touted here:
Browsers for Windows XP
Why most of these are popular, who knows? Maxthon and K-Meleon are hit and miss on their best days, while Centaury, SRWare Iron and Slimjet are not even mentioned. I recommend those that I tried *and kept* because they actually work. I don't talk up Opera as that crap is like malware....I'll have to have my tech guy remove it, as it has resisted everything I have tried, including File Unlocker and MoveOnBoot. I don't talk up Vivaldi or Brave as neither works on XP Pro. I have no affiliation with nor a "partner" of any software, including XP Pro and MX Linux, which are even more "common themes" in my postings.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2019)

Tinhatter said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Tinhatter said:
> ...


Just askin' because no one in this thread mentioned XP........  Geeze.......


----------

